# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > islam >  Dini Konularda Neden Saygıyla Tartışamıyoruz.

## halukgta

Toplum olarak din konusu açıldığında, bir birimize saygılı olmayı bir türlü öğrenemedik. Tabi bunun nedenleri var, ama bizler bu gerçeğin farkında değiliz. Tartışmalarımızda, aynı şeyleri söylemiyor da, farklı şekilde inançlarımızı anlatıyorsak, bazen karşılıklı küfürleşmeye, hakarete kadar varıyor tartışmanın sonu. Konu din değilse, bu tartışma yüksek boyutlarda her nedense olmuyor.

Peki, neden böyle bir tavır içinde oluyoruz, neden tahammülsüzce davranıp, saygının sınırlarını aşıyoruz diye düşündünüz mü? Bu konu yalnız dini konularda değil, her konuda geçerlidir ama konu din olunca çok daha farklı oluyor tepkiler. Eğer bir insan herhangi bir konuda, karşısındaki kişiye düşüncelerini zorla, hakaretle kabul ettirmeye çalışıyorsa, ya cahildir, konu hakkında doğru bilgisi yoktur, ya da inatla yanlışta ısrar ettiğinden, psikolojisi bozulmuştur. Psikolojide buna YANSITMA deniyor. BU ASLINDA RUHSAL BİR RAHATSIZLIKTIR. Tedavisi gerekir, ama kişi bunun farkında değildir. Bu rahatsızlık hakkında size kısaca bilgi vermek istiyorum, çünkü bu psikolojik rahatsızlık, ne yazık ki toplumuzu sarmış durumda.

Özellikle paranoid bozukluklarda görülen, kişinin kendisinin çevresindekilere yönelik hissettiği öfkeyi herkes bana karşı, bana düşmanlık besliyorlar şeklinde ifade etmesidir. KENDİSİYLE YÜZLEŞEMEYEN KİŞİLERİN, BAŞVURDUĞU BİR KAÇIŞ YÖNTEMİDİR. ZAYIFLIĞINI, HATASINI KABULLENMEK İSTEMEYEN KİŞİLERİN, KAÇMAK İSTEDİKLERİ DUYGULARINI KARŞISINDAKİLERE AİTMİŞ, ONLARDAN KAYNAKLANAN BİR PROBLEMMİŞ GİBİ GÖRÜP, İŞİN KOLAYINA KAÇMAK İSTEMELERİDİR. Yansıtma kendisini iki şekilde gösterir:

1- Kendi eksikliklerimiz ve beceriksizliğimizden doğan aksaklıkları, başkalarına yüklemek şeklinde
2- İstenmeyen, kabul edilecek türden olmayan arzu ve tutumlarımızı, başkalarına yakıştırma eğiliminden kaynaklanır.

Bu konu psikoloji kitaplarında; BİREYİN KENDİSİNDE BULUNAN KUSURLARI BAŞKALARINDA GÖRME DAVRANIŞINA VERİLEN İSİM OLARAK GEÇER. BİREY, YANSITMA YOLUYLA KENDİNDE VAR OLAN OLUMSUZ ÖZELLİKLERİN, DİĞER İNSANLARDA DA OLDUĞUNU GÖSTERMEYE ÇALIŞIR, BÖYLELİKLE KENDİSİNE, HAKLILAŞTIRIM KAZANMAYA ÇALIŞMAKTADIR.

Gördüğünüz gibi bir kişi, herhangi bir konuda tartışırken, eğer karşısındaki kişiye saygılı davranmıyor, hakaretler edip kendi düşüncesini zorla kabul ettirmeye çalışıyorsa, bu kişi kendi düşüncesinden, ya da inancından emin değil demektir. KENDİSİ İLE YÜZLEŞEMEYEN İNSANLARIN TAVRIDIR, BU DAVRANIŞLAR. Böyle insanlar fikirlerinin, sözlerinin yanlış olabilme korkusuyla yaşarlar ama yinede düşüncelerini savunmaktan geri kalmazlar. Sürekli karşısındaki kişilerin düşüncelerine karşı, şiddetli tepki gösterirler, hakaret ederler ve onları suçlarlar. Böyle kişiler düşünmeyi, araştırmayı da devre dışı bırakırlar.

Gelelim dini konulardaki saygıdan çok uzak, hakaret dolu sözlerle yapılan tartışmalara. Eğer bir insan bu tartışma esnasında, kendisi gibi düşünmeyen fikre karşı, saygısızca davranıyor ve hakaret ediyorsa, böyle insanlarda mutlaka psikolojik bozukluk var demektir. BÖYLE İNSANLAR TEDİRGİNDİR, KENDİ İNANCININ, DÜŞÜNCESİNİN YANLIŞ OLABİLECEĞİ KORKUSU, O KİŞİNİN İÇİNİ KEMİRİR VE BÖYLE İNSANLAR ASABİ OLURLAR. Böylece karşısındaki kişiye karşı, normalin üstünde tepki verir. 

Ne yazık ki toplum olarak özellikle dini konularda, ruhsal bozukluklar yaşıyoruz. Çünkü bizleri Allah ile aldatıp, inancımıza öyle batıl şeyler karıştırdılar ki, neyin doğru neyin yanlış olduğu konusunda, kafalar inanılmaz derecede karışık. Tabi tüm bunlar yaşamımızı da etkiliyor, toplum olarak doğruda buluşamıyor, hatta tartışamıyoruz. Bunun asıl nedeni, Allah ın sizleri sorumlu tutuyorum dediği Kuran da buluşamamamız, büyük etken olmaktadır. REFERANSIMIZ, DELİLİMİZ, KANITIMIZ FARKLI OLUNCA, ELBETTE AYNI ÇATI ALTINDA DA BULUŞMAMIZ MÜMKÜN OLMUYOR. İşin kötüsü bu bölünmüşlük bizleri ruhsal olarak hasta ediyor, mutsuz bir toplum oluyoruz.

Onun içindir ki, dini konularda çok fazla tartışmaya ben girmem. Kuran dan referans verir, bilgilendiririm. Tartışırken eğer saygısız bir üslup varsa, cevap dahi vermem. Çünkü böyle insanlarla tartışmanın, konuşmanın hiçbir yararı yoktur, sonuç alınamaz. Birbirimizi suçlamanın hiçbir anlamı yoktur, çünkü hangimizin en doğru yolda gittiğini Allah, yalnız ben bilirim diyor. Konuşurken kendimizi temize çıkarıp, en doğru benim düşüncemdir demeden, karşımızdaki kişiyi suçlamadan birbirimizle konuşmalı ve tartışmalıyız. Notumuzu verecek ve değerlendirmeyi yapacak yalnız Allah tır, lütfen unutmayalım.

Kuran öğretisi ile düşündüğümüzde, zaten herkes bu dünyada kendi imtihanını yaşıyor ve hiç kimse bir başkasının imtihanına müdahale edemez. İmtihanımız da Kuran dan olduğuna göre, hiç kimse de bir diğerinden sorumlu tutulmayacağından, bu saygısızca tartışmamızın hiçbir anlamı da yoktur. BU PSİKOLOJİK BASKI, BİZLERDE TAHRİBATA YOL AÇIYOR. YANLIŞ İNANÇLARIMIZ BİZİ BASKI ALTINA ALIYOR VE ONLARDAN KURTULAMIYORUZ. ÇÜNKÜ YANLIŞIMIZI GÖRMEKTEN KORKUYORUZ.

Bizlere düşen tek bir şey var, oda inancımızdan önce emin olmalıyız. Hatamızdan ne kadar önce dönersek bizler için kardır. Çünkü Allah çok affedici ve bağışlayıcıdır. Önemli olan yanlışta ısrar etmemektir. Allah bizleri Kuran dan sorumlu tutacağına hükmettiyse, onun sınırlarını aşan hiçbir bilginin takipçisi olmamaya, özen göstermeliyiz. Allah SİZLERE İNDİRDİĞİM KURAN YETMİYOR MU diye uyarıyorsa, bu uyarının gereğini yerine getirmeli ve bizler Kuran ın yeteceğine önce gönülden iman etmeliyiz. İnanın yoksa kendimizi öyle bir psikolojinin içinde buluruz ki, hatalarımızı, yanlışlarımızı asla fark edemediğimiz gibi, doğru yolda olan kardeşlerimizin uyarılarından da, asla dersler alamayız. Allah yanlışta ısrar edenlerin, gözlerine perde çekerim, kulaklarını ve gönlünü mühürlerim derken, sanırım bu gerçeği bizlere hatırlatıyor.

Dilerim Müslüman toplumlar olarak, inancından emin olan, yalnız Kuran ın ipine sarılan, batıldan, hurafeden uzak, aklını kullanabilen, böylece karşısındaki kardeşine saygıyla hitap eden, yalnız Kuran ı tavsiye eden toplumlar oluruz. Unutmayalım lütfen Allah ın elçisi, örnek peygamberimiz, yalnız Kuran a uymuş ve yalnız Kuran ile hükmetme görevi almıştır.

Saygılarımla
Haluk GÜMÜŞTABAK

https://www.facebook.com/Kuranadavet...homepage_panel
http://halukgta.blogcu.com/
http://kuranyolu.blogcu.com/
http://hakyolkuran.com/

----------

